# Well I've been lured by Linux



## Jimmy 2004 (May 23, 2006)

I have tried Mandrake Linux before but today when I was surfing the net I went onto the Fedora Core and saw something that had never really clicked before: 64 bit Linux. Looking back on it I had never really thought about whether there was 64 bit Linux or not but I'm not particularly surprised. I don't want to get XP64 because it's a waste money but as Fedora is free and I now have ADSL I saw no reason not to download it and give Linux a second chance... so you could be seeing me pleading for help a few times in the next few weeks!


----------



## zekrahminator (May 23, 2006)

Let us know how that turns out...especially how hard it is to use, what kind of driver support there is, and if you can run games. I'm kinda interested in linux, and have heard stories about my friend running games in command prompt .


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 23, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> Let us know how that turns out...especially how hard it is to use, what kind of driver support there is, and if you can run games. I'm kinda interested in linux, and have heard stories about my friend running games in command prompt .



I'm hoping to get a few games running... I'm no Linux expert so I expect it will take me a while and I don't really know any programming so it will take me a week or so to pick it all up but once I'm up and running I'll experiment to see what I can do.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 24, 2006)

Congrads!  Welcome to Linux!  Well, I have used Linux, still do, sits in a nice 10gb partition.  64bit you say, seems nice to test.  Also what you really need to look at is linux commands.  Learn the basics.


----------



## Alec§taar (May 24, 2006)

You'll like it well enough, because it's a heck of a lot simpler to use now, than it was say, 11-12 years ago using Slackware 1.02 iirc... I was stuck in ALL commandline/tty terms/shells @ best!

Back then, there was NO hardware support for my then graphics card (Diamond Stealth 24 ISA) but today it is pretty damn good for Linux.

(MOST of what you need to do is in KDE, or GNOME (I like the former better, & it doesn't run only on Linux mind you) graphically nowadays too!)

BUT, that commandline? If you don't know it?? I'd say get a "Shell Commands for UNIX" book & start learning them, just for your own head (and job skills).

* Never hurts to know a few OS commands & such, because those lead to scripts & scripting leads to the ability to admin a UNIX/Linux network!

APK


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 24, 2006)

Well I used a download manager to download it and it got corrupted so I'm having to start over... that's another few hours of downloading today! 

Edit: It is now downloaded and burnt to a DVD ready to install tommorrow. Is there any way I can install Fedora without losing my current XP installation, I think I can remember being able to do it with Mandrake Linux a while back?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 25, 2006)

Yes, make two partions, one for windows and one for linux.  Then use the grub boot loader!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 25, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> Yes, make two partions, one for windows and one for linux.  Then use the grub boot loader!



Thanks, I meant without having to reinstall windows but I have done what you suggested now anyway. I now don't have a clue how to install the drivers for my wireless card, I think I'm going to post for help. It's made by Belkin but I use the Ralink 2500 drivers. Anyone know how I can install these? It does have a readme telling me how but I have no idea how to do what it says, I will post it in another thread.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 25, 2006)

Ok calm now.  You don't have to reinstall windows.  Don't do that.  Get PM magic or for free Gparted, and then you can split the windows partion and put linux to the side.

Oh also, Ubuntu, the linux I use, worked without any fidling with my laptop wireless card.


----------



## W1zzard (May 25, 2006)

our tpu main server is running fedora 64-bit on a dual xeon. from what i heard there are significant gains for web and database applications


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 25, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> Ok calm now.  You don't have to reinstall windows.  Don't do that.  Get PM magic or for free Gparted, and then you can split the windows partion and put linux to the side.
> 
> Oh also, Ubuntu, the linux I use, worked without any fidling with my laptop wireless card.



Thanks for the advice, I'll remember it in fututre. It doesn't matter that I have to reinstall windows... I've only had a temporary install while I've been waiting for my replacement hard drive so I can actually set up raid!  

Fedora doesn't seem to detect my wireless card automatically. it's a Belkin F5D7000 PCI card with a Ralink 2500 chip, but as the Belkin drivers give me a BSOD in windows I use the Ralink drivers. I've downloaded the linux drivers but being a noob to Linux and not having any programming skills I don't have clue how to install them. I've included the readme which tells you how to get them working but I'm still having no luck. And no wireless means no internet which will probably lead to me giving up on Linux  

I'd appreciate any help/ very simple guides to help me get this card working.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 25, 2006)

ok.  Why don't you try Ubuntu, I almost gave up.  But Ubuntu is very friendly in drivers, and noobiness.  Also, ubuntu can partion your hd without losing windows.  It is amazing.  Great for the n00b.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 25, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> ok.  Why don't you try Ubuntu, I almost gave up.  But Ubuntu is very friendly in drivers, and noobiness.  Also, ubuntu can partion your hd without losing windows.  It is amazing.  Great for the n00b.



Another 3 gig download download for the DVD 
Edit: Is there any need to download the DVD version or should I just download the CD version?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 25, 2006)

Ok, FYI, you can order the CDs for free.  Shipping is free too.  Order like 2 and try out the live CD, then install if you like it.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks... I have ordered one for future but due to the 4-6 week delivery rate I decided to download it as well anyway because the CD should only take about and hour and a half to download. If it works easily with my wireless card I'll definately use it.

Thanks for all the help and advice, I'll post how I get on with Ubuntu.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 25, 2006)

The install is easy, just use ubuntu to partion the hd, it will ask you quickly, so don't miss it!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 25, 2006)

Well I am now, for the first time ever, looking at TechPowerUp! on a Linux operating system . Ubuntu detected my wireless card with no problems and seems to be working ok. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 25, 2006)

NP, glad you like it!  I love it too.  Comes with open office, mozilla and other great freeware too.


----------



## elvis15 (Jul 3, 2006)

*F5D7000 drivers*

I do have Ubuntu as well as Fedora but want to run the Fedora core to set up a print server at home. So, I'm still looking for drivers to use with my wireless card. Has anyone gotten this card running with Fedora? I'm going to look at the readme and see if I can't get it going but for anyone who's been successfull, any advice would be great.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 8, 2006)

I didn't manage to get it running so I gave up .

The Ralink drivers would be your best bet to try and get it working.


----------

